# Books on Training Assistance Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

For those who OT their own dog or are doing additional training now did you make use of any particular book to help you?

If you read many books did you find a certain author who seemed more helpful?

What part did you find did you the most good? Parts on obedience, task training, or the laws?

How about books that were more generalized and not particular for a SD but seemed to be of greater help?

I thought it would be nice to share as some of us are often asked to recommend a book to help first time OTs or even those that have a hand in training several of their dogs.


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

I prefer in-person as they can catch more that I might be doing wrong. I prefer to have more then one trainer too (separate), as I like to take something from each, pick and choose what works for my dogs and myself. There isn't one trainer I ever completely agree with, which is good really as keeping your mind in an 'always learning' frame I feel is a good thing. 

That aside when I first started out in the SD world 15 years ago (omg, still takes my breath as often can't believe my first girl is 12) I looked into the Teamwork books. And later the Turid Rugaas books. I found most help just talking to other teams with experience. 

With my fourth SD (whose still with his litter) I've been invited to hook up with a nearby program for even more intensive training and backing.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

Training a working dog of any kind on your own for the first time is not recommended without professional help. This is especially true when the dog is going to be exposed to the general public and may unknowingly be a liability as well as a safety risk for people that may come into contact with you and/or your dog. No book is going to substitute professional working dog training experience. But they help.
If you are looking to train your own Service Dog I encourage you to seek professional working/service dog trainers help. 

If you are looking for a book to "Help", I would recommend this book by IACP Professional colleague Tammie Rogers. Tammie is one of the best trainers I know.

T.E.A.C.H. Your Own Service Dog

Link to book:

T.E.A.C.H. Your Own Service Dog: Tammie Rogers: 9781257030859: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I haven't read it yet but I know several people who have and they highly recommended it. If anyone has read it please let us know if you think it deserves a thumbs up.

HEALING COMPANIONS, Jane Miller 
Quote from website:
_Jane Miller, LISW, IAABC-CDBC & AABP- CDBC, is a licensed psychotherapist/clinical social worker, with a particular interest in holistic modalities of healing. She currently focuses on educating others about the legal, ethical, and practical criteria of working with Psychiatric Service Dogs (PSDs).
_http://www.healing-companions.com/


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I myself have never read this book ...
It was recommended by a trainer/advocate that I know.

"Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Aggression, Reactivity, and Fear in Dogs" by Grisha Stewart


The info in this book was recommended to be read while working with a professional with a SD who has been attacked by another dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have not trained a service dog. However I have been told that the book "Teamwork II" is helpful. I haven't read it (yet) myself. Apparently the first book is more basics. There is also a DVD.
I've also been told the Take a Bow Wow videos can be useful for training some things, and this book "A Dog Who's Always Welcome: Assistance and Therapy Dog Trainers Teach You How to Socialize and Train Your Companion Dog" was recommended as useful for some of the basic socialization/training stuff even though it is more geared towards pet owners.


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

I've probably got 4' of shelf space devoted to dog books, and a few feet more on behaviorism/behavioral approaches to teaching and learning. At one time or another I've found (almost) all of them useful. 

Donaldson's _Train Your Dog Like a Pro_ was useful in clarifying some questions about the latest thoughts on training: not too different from what I've always done, but it helped me fine-tune my approach. Most's _Training Dogs_ and Humphrey and Warner's _Working Dogs_ were helpful in learning to see the dog as more than a pet or hunting companion. _Teamwork I_ and _Teamwork II_ were particularly useful in helping me recognize ways in which my dog could assist me. Hoffman's _Lend Me an Ear_ showed me ways my dog could serve to alert me to things I was missing, (and to recognize how much I was missing). I found the discussions of targeting in Book and Smith's _Right on Target_ and Spector's _Clicker Training for Obedience_ to be very useful. 

For task analysis--both to clarify what help I needed, and to design and teach the dogs--I went back to Martin and Pear's _Behavior Modification_ and Miller's _Principals of Everyday Behavior Analysis_. I also consulted Lindsay's _Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training_ on a number of occasions.


----------



## HSV-SD (Apr 28, 2013)

I am currently on the "hunt" for books on this topic. I have already picked up and read the Teamwork 1 and 2 books. I found them both very handy. I have a pretty firm grasp on the law end of things, but a good book is never turned down. 

I also have used some of the more popular websites for information about the laws as they are easier to update with the any changes.

SFGSSD recommended the TEACH book above, but I am a big fan of reading the reviews first and it doesn't have but 2 reviews (1-1 star and 1-2 star) so looks like that one is out.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Teamwork 1 & 2
Working like dogs
T.E.A.C.H

The Guide to Training an Autism Assistance Dog
A Guide to Training Your Own Seizure alert dog
Training Your Own Psychiatric Service Dog



There are a few more that I cannot think of f the top of my head right now but these ones are great


----------



## HSV-SD (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Curedba

I am curious and I am not trying to start world war 3 by asking questions. My husband had a service dog for seizure response. We are currently in the process of a program training another one for him (seizure response among other disabilities). I find it scary to see a book indicating that a person can train their dog for seizure alerting. 

Have you read the book "A Guide to Training Your Own Seizure alert dog"?
Do you mind explaining the "alerting game"?

I looked for it on Amazon and they have it as "currently unavailable". 

I guess to me it seems like it could potentially help those that want to train their own dog to help with a disability and following the ADA's laws. But since no one knows what a service dog actually picks on to start alerting. It almost looks like it might be a useful book to carry with a person who doesn't necessarily have a seizure disorder to claim their dog "alerts". 

I am not trying to start a war. I have just been there and done that and the book holds me as to wonder 1) do they really know something or 2) are they trying to suck people in and not delivering.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it actually for seizure alert training, or seizure response training? Since seizure alert cannot be trained and dogs either have it or don't. 

The statistics are approx 25% of all dogs have the ability to seizure alert, and 50% of seizure response dogs will alert to their handlers seizures. My SDIT washout Emma can seizure alert, I found out when I saw her alerting before a foster dog with epilepsy would seize. No clue if she would alert on anyone else though.


----------



## HSV-SD (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Lin

According to the book's description on Amazon, "This book can be used in training a dog to recognize and alert in advance of your seizures, or alert you to the seizures of a child or other family member". Your question is similar to mine, you just phrased it better. 

Thanks for the statistics on the abilities of seizure alerting and seizure response. 

Are there breeds that are more likely to have the ability to alert than other breeds? 

I know my husband's sheltie alerted once, but she was taught to response by finding me in the house or barking in public to draw attention to my husband for help. We were told when we got her (2001) that since no one seemed to know exactly what the dogs picked up on to alert, alerting could not be taught.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Are there breeds that are more likely to have the ability to alert than other breeds?


I don't think there are any that stand out more than others. I've known numerous breeds and mixes that were natural alerters.


----------

